# Axt, Schwert+Wotlk=?



## Baumstamm (20. November 2008)

So hallo,
Ich habe meinen Warri auf 80 gespielt und skille nun gerade noch die letzten punkte schmiedekunst, dabei fällt mir auf das ich ja nur 80er kolben lernen kann...
hatt das schon seine richtigkeit?oder wie lerne ich Äxte und schwerter?
mfg Baumstamm


----------



## Heiligenblut (20. November 2008)

Baumstamm schrieb:


> So hallo,
> Ich habe meinen Warri auf 80 gespielt und skille nun gerade noch die letzten punkte schmiedekunst, dabei fällt mir auf das ich ja nur 80er kolben lernen kann...
> hatt das schon seine richtigkeit?oder wie lerne ich Äxte und schwerter?
> mfg Baumstamm



Genau das ist auch mein Problem da ich auch schon verzweifelt Zweihandäxte zum schmieden gesucht habe. Hoffe mal das uns hier jemand weiterhelfen kann!


----------



## mr999 (25. November 2008)

ich bin auch axt spezi, aber ich kann nur gute streitkolben und schwerter herstellen. keine guten zweihandäxte.
Wo gibt es denn Rezepte für epische zweihandäxte?


----------



## Cloudsbrother (25. November 2008)

Auch ich hab keine antwort!
Aber das gleiche problem!
Nur bin ich halt Zweihandschwert spezialisiert! Ich kann aber keine Schmieden! 
Bis auf diese Kobaltclaymore (ich hoffe ich habs richtig geschrieben)
Und die Spezialisierung des Waffenschmieds is doch auch irgendwie fürn Ar***! 
Zwei Einhandschwerter die von den wertern auch noch identisch sind und grad mal nen Skill von 415 erfordern! 
Ich hoffe immer noch das es irgendwo einen "Super Grosmeisterschmied" giebt! 
Bei denen lernt man dann viele tolle Schwerter und natürlich auch Äxte für die man auch nen Skill von 450 benötigt!

Wenn da jemand was weiss wäre auch ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## Heiligenblut (27. November 2008)

Was mich ja viel mehr ankotzt ist die Tatsache, dass alle Spezialisierungen jeglicher Berufe fürn Arsch sind mittlerweile. Alles was man schmiedet ist nur beim anlegen gebunden und nicht mehr beim aufheben, Schattenzwirnzeugs kann mittlerweile auch jeder tragen. Da frag ich mich für was hat man noch die Berufe wenn es nicht wenigstens Items gibt die einem selbst vorbehalten sind? Wie vor Northrend halt wo die BOP hergestellten Items einen dafür entschädigt den Beruf durchgezogen zu haben.

naja

mfg


----------



## Fornika (27. November 2008)

Heiligenblut schrieb:


> Was mich ja viel mehr ankotzt ist die Tatsache, dass alle Spezialisierungen jeglicher Berufe fürn Arsch sind mittlerweile. Alles was man schmiedet ist nur beim anlegen gebunden und nicht mehr beim aufheben, Schattenzwirnzeugs kann mittlerweile auch jeder tragen. Da frag ich mich für was hat man noch die Berufe wenn es nicht wenigstens Items gibt die einem selbst vorbehalten sind? Wie vor Northrend halt wo die BOP hergestellten Items einen dafür entschädigt den Beruf durchgezogen zu haben.
> 
> naja
> 
> mfg




/signed

@ TE:
Aber ich hoffe noch drauf das das noch (vielleicht schon) mit den nächsten Raidinis implementiert wird.


----------



## nalcarya (27. November 2008)

Jeder Beruf hat auch in WotLK Dinge die er nur für sich selbst herstellen kann (als Lederer freu ich mich über die Armschienen- und Beinverzauberung)... dass viele andere Dinge nicht mehr BoP sind find ich ehrlich gesagt sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xDeadherox (29. November 2008)

Also ich hab zwar meine schmiedekunst noch net oben aba wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe gibt es beim Lehrer keine sachen mehr die für Streiotkolben/schwert/axt spezi ist alles ist entweder nur für waffenschmied oder nur für rüsischmied. Also denke ich das die unter SPezis wegfallen


----------



## bcm4web (2. Dezember 2008)

ich bin auch mal gespannt, ob es da noch epische rezepte für schwertschmiedemeister gibt. ähnlich dem lodernen Zorn oder so. zu BC Zeiten war ich tierisch stolz auf das teil. jetzt liegt der auf der bank, weil ich nen streitkolben gefunden habe, der besser ist. aber deff krieger mit ner dicken keule sieht aus wie so nen urzeitmensch ^^

ich will epic schwerter!

^^


----------



## Bighorn (23. Dezember 2008)

Beim Waffenschmied gibt es glaube ich mit nem 420er Skill kleinigkeiten zu lernen. Waren in meinem Fall 2 Schwerter. Aber eben nichts mit dem man wirklich was anfangen könnte.


----------

